

Boycotting SOPA Supporters is All or Nothing  - jakeludington
http://www.lockergnome.com/news/2011/12/23/boycotting-sopa/

======
Animus7
I don't see any actual argument here. "If you're boycotting only some of these
companies for supporting SOPA, you must boycott all of them"?

Not really... Boycotting GoDaddy made perfect sense: they are an internet
company supporting legislation that would ruin the internet. Presumably they
knew perfectly well what they were doing (considering this is the core of
their business) and they needed to be shown that the world doesn't agree that
it's okay.

Whereas I doubt L'Oreal executives knew or cared about this bill beyond
someone promising them it would help their business to sign on the dotted
line. Boycotting them would be an arbitrary self-righteous waste of time that
could be spent pestering your representative -- which actually has a chance of
making a difference.

~~~
jakeludington
Disney is a far bigger "Internet company" than Go Daddy by both traffic and
dollars generated online. By your logic, it makes more perfect sense to
boycott Disney than to boycott Go Daddy.

But the article agrees with you that pestering your representative is a better
use of time regardless of which company you choose to boycott or not.

~~~
jeff1132
The reality is you can't boycott everyone. Sometimes it's even hard to know
who or what to boycott, and people just don't have time and energy to follow
all that. Boycott toilet paper to protest SOPA? Not going to happen.
Pressuring your representatives in Congress is more likely to succeed.

------
jeff1132
SOPA is about controlling the flow of information. Just like large
corporations now own media outlets and now influence their content, SOPA will
do the same for the Internet. And with both media and Internet under control,
the average citizen will know only what the corporations want us to know.
Scary.

------
kellyhclay
I know I can't deal without Advil and football this weekend. But I also can't
deal with the potential loss of the Internet as we now know it. Don't want to
be a hypocrite? Contact your congressmen instead.

------
ryanyamayama
Passing SOPA will be essentially allowing controls that the Chinese gov't
imposes on their folks internet usage.

------
jakeludington
Did you move your domains off Go Daddy without throwing out your Marvel
Comics, flushing your Viagra, and telling your kids that Toy Story is now on
the banned viewing list?

------
PFournier
The internet is fine as it is. You can't and won't stop people from infringing
on copyright laws even if you have this silly bill pass.

